# "Room Service, Please!'



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

We got hit by one hellacious storm this past week. Flashflooding, tornado warnings, over 7 inches of rainfall on Thursday alone, when AZ was declared a state of emergency. 60 mph winds blowing rain every which way, everyone's bedding is sopped, ran out of straw and it never stopped raining long enough to be able to get more, that is until today. 

So for lack of anything better, the other night I took some old bedding and put it out in the goat's rain shelters. This morning, the 2 res does were snuggled up on a sleeping bag waiting for "room service" when I went out to feed. Cozy goaties! :sleeping:

Deb Mc


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aww! how cute!

sorry you guys got all that nasy rain though - no fun


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No fun at all...  




They are so cute..... :greengrin:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks! I have to agree. They are cute and so, so sweet.  

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...LOL :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a precious pic!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry for all the crappy rain! 

They're adorable though


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They look so sweet and very content!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww so cute! I got some new pics of Angel today for you... but my computer keeps booting me every time I've tried to send them!! <SIGH> 
Love the pic though.... they look so spoiled! LOL


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Farrier's coming tomorrow and all the girls are getting their nails done. :wink: 

Give Angel a big }}HUG{{ for me. Callie, too. Trinity will be so happy to have her very own snuggle buddy. The res does play w/her but draw the line there.

Deb Mc


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I love it thanks for sharing!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

What a gorgeous pair! What a cute pic!!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Deb, I can't believe all of your goats don't get this treatment! MIne do. :wink:

CLeo and her babies ----


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

citylights said:


> Deb, I can't believe all of your goats don't get this treatment! MIne do. :wink:
> 
> One up on 'ya! Yesterday afternoon hubby built a new wing onto the shelter pictured above for doeling Trinity and a new kid to come. And get this <drum roll> Trinity and Angel will have their very own meals on wheels feeder and a pink Lil Tyke's bed complete w/a bookshelf/headboard in their new room. This is for real...ha, ha, ha. I'll try to remember to take a pic of the new wing tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

What a cute picture!


----------

